# Notifications calendrier par iCloud



## Louisbreizh (22 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Iphone 7 plus sur iOS 12.1 et un iMac OS High Sierra version 10.13.6.
Mon calendrier est synchronisé sur iCloud et les notifications arrivent uniquement sur mon iMac. J'aimerais que ce soit l'inverse et que les notifications n'arrivent que sur mon iPhone. Quelqu'un a t-il une solution?

Toujours lié aux notifications, j'ai 2 comptes sur mon iMac et les notifications arrivent sur les 2 comptes alors que pour moi il n'y a que le compte principale qui est synchronisé avec mon iCloud. Est-ce normal, y a t-il une solution pour éviter cet affichage sur compte secondaire?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------

